# Anyone got a link to GPU3 client?



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

The link on Standford's site seems to be broken right now and I need to set up a client.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2010)

http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/tracker-release-f8/333-stable-released-t135.htm

your life just got wtf simple


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/tracker-release-f8/333-stable-released-t135.htm
> 
> your life just got wtf simple



Tried it, it won't download the GPU3 client either.

In fact it seems like it won't download any of the clients properly.  Even when I just try to enable CPU folding it gives me the error "Can't Apply Settings without FAH Clients".


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Tried it, it won't download the GPU3 client either.



http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=14671


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

That link doesn't work either.

Every thing I've tried just points to the same Stanford Page Not Found thing...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> That link doesn't work either.



your internet is broken

/thread


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well if it works for you, download it and give it to me as an attatchment, but I can gurantee it is not my internet.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2010)

nope its broken for me, maybe they've removed to add a new one


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Well if it works for you, download it and give it to me as an attatchment, but I can gurantee it is not my internet.



http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=15196

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=158851#p158851


----------



## Techtu (Nov 11, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Well if it works for you, download it and give it to me as an attatchment, but I can gurantee it is not my internet.



Was just going to say why don't you do something along those lines


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=15196
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=158851#p158851



Great, the 6.40r1 works at least, I'll have to use the beta.


----------

